# [How-To]CM9 - adb interface on USB



## hypnoce (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all,

this is my first post on this forum.
After many searches on google and rootzwiki, I did not find a complete solution to enable USB debugging on the HP touch pad using CM9.

So let's begin :

1) Download and install Android SDK.

2) On your touchpad, go to Settings>Storage>clic on the three little dots on the top right edge of the screen>USB computer connection>Select Media device(MTP)

Wait for the drivers to get installed

3) Go into your device manager.
You should have this :









Browse your computer for driver>choose a driver from the list










Display all devices










Select from your computer android_winusb.inf that should be in <android sdk="">/extra/google/usb_driver










Select Android Composite ADB Interfcace (force installation if asked)

Now you should see your device using the command "adb devices".

sorry for my poor english (as you can see I'm french).

thanks


----------



## diaz6091 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the efforts! I am running XP, and can't seem to get it to work!


----------



## jmayniac (Sep 23, 2011)

I just tried this and "adb devices" gives me a really long device name and says it is offline. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## hypnoce (Jan 19, 2012)

@diaz6091 : not sure about windows XP. I'm running windows 7 64 bits. The thing is you have to point to android_winusb.inf and NOT let the windows try to guess. Maybe you can get the one from cyanogenmod : 
http://github.com/gu1dry/android_winusb/zipball/master
It should not change anything since the touchpad is not referenced in that file.

@jmayniac : strange behavior. Maybe try Android ADB interface instead of Android Composite ADB Interface.


----------



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

diaz6091 said:


> Thanks for the efforts! I am running XP, and can't seem to get it to work!


I got it works on my windows XP. what I did:
1. modify the file android-sdk-windows\usb_driver\android_winusb.inf
add the usb ids of hp touchpad to it to make it look like:
[Google.NTx86]
; HTC Dream
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C01
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&MI_01
%SingleBootLoaderInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0FFF
; HTC Magic
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&MI_01
;
;Moto Sholes
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_22B8&PID_41DB
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_22B8&PID_41DB&MI_01
;
;Google NexusOne
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0D02
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0D02&MI_01
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_4E11
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_4E12&MI_01
;
;HP Touchpad CM9
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_6860
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_6860&MI_01

[Google.NTamd64]
; HTC Dream
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C01
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&MI_01
%SingleBootLoaderInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0FFF
; HTC Magic
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&MI_01
;
;Moto Sholes
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_22B8&PID_41DB
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_22B8&PID_41DB&MI_01
;
;Google NexusOne
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0D02
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0D02&MI_01
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_4E11
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_4E12&MI_01
;
;HP Touchpad CM9
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_6860
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0BB4&PID_6860&MI_01

then you can install/update the driver by point to the directory android-sdk-windows\usb_driver and it will install the drivers for you.

DISCLAIMER: I TOTALLY HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT WHAT I DID, IT JUST WORKED ON MY SYSTEM. I POST IT HERE HOPING IT IS HELPFUL TO YOU. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY HARMS IT MIGHT CAUSE. USE IT AT YOUR OWN RISKS!


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

touchmypad said:


> I got it works on my windows XP. what I did:
> 1. modify the file android-sdk-windows\usb_driver\android_winusb.inf
> add the usb ids of hp touchpad to it to make it look like:
> [Google.NTx86]
> ...


Im going to try this right now- I have been waiting for a post like this!!!!!
EDIT- holy cow it works- I have ADB- the only strange thing is that MTP only works with android debugging turned off, in other words I can have ADB working or MTP working- its no big deal to toggle between the two on the fly- I attached my usb driver in case someone wants it


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

hypnoce said:


> Hello all,
> 
> this is my first post on this forum.
> After many searches on google and rootzwiki, I did not find a complete solution to enable USB debugging on the HP touch pad using CM9.
> ...


Thank you for this, it worked very well, I can now see my touchpad in adb devices.

But in my device manager it does not list it as :Android Composite ADB Interface" Lists mine as "SAMSUNG Android Composite ADB Interface" So far has not been a problem, just wanted to double check and see if anyone else's is doing the same thing?


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

?? Anyone have any input to my question above?


----------



## alochet (Apr 4, 2012)

OK I successfully addes the adb driver, but its missing the mtp driver now

I need a way to access the entire root of the drive from windows explorer, I thought the adb drive would allow me to do that? Or is the adb driver for something else?


----------



## andreasTP (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks my friend, this post helped me install the ADB on my PC.


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, this worked flawlessly!


----------



## robocopvn (Jul 11, 2012)

cannot get it to work so I need to use the funny solution: boot to WebOS to copy file from my computer lolz !! webos is useful sometimes ! and I hate Windows XP on my 7 years desktop


----------

